# Lubion - red raised and itchy injection sites?



## AppleTwig (Mar 20, 2013)

So this is my third time using Lubion and I don't recall ever having problems before but this time around I've been getting super itchy lumps at the injection site win a few hours and it's a real pain. I'm wondering if it's some kind of allergic reaction. Apparently my progesterone levels wer fine when checked on day of ET and so far I haven't bled early but it's not pleasant.
Has anyone else had this and if so found a remedy? Thanks in advance.


----------

